# Cross country MTB helmet with jaw protection:



## Digzruschiks (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a mountain bike helmet that offers *full jaw protection.*

I want a cross country/backcountry style helmet that is lightweight with good ventilation/visibility and doesn't get hot on long summer rides.

Can someone please recommend a helmet that fits my requirements?

I've done a lot of research and it's hard to find a helmet like this.

Thank you!


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing that comes to mind is that GIRO Remedy CF. 

Carbon Fiber, lightweight full face with supposed good ventilation. i've never used one and don't know anybody that has so i can't say i know anything other than it's pretty spendy.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

.....or a Specialized Deviant CF, a little spendy, but supposed to have most ventilation of the full face options. I run a Bell Bellistic for shuttle runs and as a winter helmet than can be had for only $39 thru Performance. It is fairly light for being a full-on full face, but is too hot to wear when temps heat up and poor ventilation through mouthpiece can cause some hyperventilation when working hard.


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

*Giro Switchblade*

The Giro Switchblade which was discontinued in 2004 was a full face XC helmet with a removable face guard. It wasnt meant for serious downhill stuff which I think some riders used it for. One good hit and it will break up. I just checked on Ebay and a slightly used one went for $125. I was wearing one at Schweitzer when I did a face plant and was glad I had it. As long as you keep it for XC you are ok. Mike at Cle Elum Hike and Bike used to have a NOS helmet on display. Give him a call at 509-674-4567.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Giro-Switchblade-L-XL-barely-used_W0QQitemZ190108646209QQihZ009QQcategoryZ58079QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Similar to the Giro Switchblade is the Met Parachute. You'll need to buy it online though since they don't sell it in the US. They don't want to deal with our liability laws and our sue-happy culture, so they don't sell it here. The reason the switchblade was discontinued was people were using it as a DH helmet (not it's intended use) and it'd break on high speed impacts with trees, rocks, etc. Then, folks would seek their nearest personal injury attorney looking to make a quick buck.

EB


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

A lightweight cross-country helmet with real jaw protection doesn't exist. The Switchblade was a very dangerous helmet - I know of 2 riders who crashed not-very-hard on XC rides, and the "jaw protector" broke and cut their faces, requiring cosmetic surgery to repair the damage. If you are going to put a jaw protector on a helmet, it must be strong enough to take a hard hit. I sure wouldn't trust my face to the MET either.

I own the Remedy, and use it for FR/DH - it is probably the lightest and best-ventilated helmet with real jaw protection. But I wouldn't want to use it for trail riding - too hot. No need to get the carbon version - 900 grams vs. 1000 grams for the standard and more than double the price. If you mostly ride trails where you climb the first half and descend the second half, you can throw the Remedy on your pack for the climb and wear it for the descent.

It would be sweet to see a mtb-specific helmet that looks like a slalom racing helmet for skiing...


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I've kind of been watching for a helmet along these lines. In Idaho, July - Aug temps are consistently 95-105 so ventilation is essential. The last two times I wrecked, my temple and cheek hit the ground. I think I need to find a helmet that is deeper and I may get better temple coverage. I wouldn't mind a light jaw protector though too. 

I wondered about the MET; it is interesting to know it doesn't meet US standards. Anyone ever ask Giro or Bell or someone about this category of helmet?


----------



## Digzruschiks (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate the help!

I came up with a good solution for the best XC helmet with full jaw protection. I will be improvising a bit here, but that's OK.

Here is what I will do:

1. Order a Met Parachute from the UK.
2. Put in custom extra padding around the jaw armor and bundle it up with electrical tape.

This way, I won't get face damage if the jaw armor cracks in a wreck. It may look stupid but I don't care. I want to protect myself.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

AlliKat said:


> I wondered about the MET; it is interesting to know it doesn't meet US standards.


I believe it meets the standards that are relevant for XC riding. It just won't cut it for FR/DH.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

perttime said:


> I believe it meets the standards that are relevant for XC riding. It just won't cut it for FR/DH.


EXACTLY.

Basically, guys were using the switchblade for full-on DH riding and taking diggers at 40 mph and the helmets were blowing up on them. The reason why they don't sell the met or the switchblade in the U.S. now is because dumbasses in our country will assume that an xc helmet with chin/face protection (e.g. met parachute) should have the same capabilities as a DH helmet for high speed collision impacts. Too bad, really, because I'd love to have more helmet options for agressive xc without having to pay exorbinent prices on ebay or order them from europe.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Digzruschiks (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello again!

I did a search on eBay but no Met Parachute for sale there.

I found a lot of online bike shops in the UK but am not sure which one to choose. 

Does anybody know a reputable bike shop in the UK or a good place to buy a Met Parachute?

Thanks again!


----------



## jtsimaras (Aug 1, 2011)

I know I'm digging up and old post---but I'm really interested in a full face XC helmet---I took a bad crash XC faceplanted into the grass -- no cuts and all but I got a concusion wich was a result of my cheek bone and upper brow hitting the ground. This scared the crap out of me and would like better protection


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

:arf:


----------



## ravelm3nt (May 14, 2010)

Doesn't Urge make a helmet with some face protection that is lighter than a full-face helmet?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

use an old skool jofa or jt racing mouthguard


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

you might find someway of attaching a slalom ski helmet wire type of face guard to a helmet


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

jtsimaras said:


> I know I'm digging up and old post---but I'm really interested in a full face XC helmet---I took a bad crash XC faceplanted into the grass -- no cuts and all but I got a concusion wich was a result of my cheek bone and upper brow hitting the ground. This scared the crap out of me and would like better protection


Cratoni Ramp, light, but looks more like a BMX one. Or maybe larger Cratoni C-maniac can fit you, if you have small head. I just ordered one for my daughter.


----------



## mexico (Aug 1, 2011)

You could also look at the Urge ARCHI-ENDURO. Maybe to warm for some but it is an option.

www (dot) urgebike (dot) com


----------

